# Chinese New Year 2012



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Bangkok's famous Chinatown, located in Samphanthawong district on Yaowarat Road, is one of the world’s largest overseas Chinese communities. According to MostInterestingFacts.com, it ranks as the fourth of seven greatest Chinatown in the world.

According to local folk belief, Samphanthawong district is the ‘realm of the Golden Dragon’, the guardian spirit that has watched over the community for centuries, and to whom locals believe they owe their good fortune, wealth and prosperity.

Hence Bangkok’s Chinatown, more commonly known simply as Yaowarat – the ‘realm of the auspicious Golden Dragon’ – is the prime location and central stage for Chinese New Year celebrations in Bangkok.

In 2012, the Year of the Dragon, Chinese New Year falls on 23 January. Chinese New Year celebrations will be held during January 19 to 29 in the Thai capital and 11 other provinces with significant Thai-Chinese communities. These are the provinces of Chiang Mai, Nakhon Sawan (Pak Nam Pho), Suphan Buri, Ratchaburi, Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya, Chon Buri (Pattaya), Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat), Songkhla (Hat Yai), Phuket and Trang. 

*BANGKOK CHINATOWN CHINESE NEW YEAR FESTIVAL 2012*
Grand Opening Ceremony on January 23, 2012
Chalermphrakiat Gate, Odeon Circle, Yaowarat Road, Sampantawong District, Bangkok

Her Royal Highness Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn will preside at the Bangkok Chinatown Chinese New Year official opening ceremony on 23 January. Two shows – one featuring a Thai cultural showcase and the other hosted and presented by the People’s Republic of China Ministry of Culture. This will be followed by a 1.5 hour Yaowaraj Cultural Showcase.​
******************

CHINESE NEW YEAR CELEBRATIONS AROUND THAILAND
CELEBRATING 37 YEARS OF THAI-CHINESE RELATIONS
January 19 – 29, 2012
List of dates and venues
Bangkok (Samphanthawong district on Yaowarat Road) and the provinces of Chiang Mai, Nakhon Sawan (Pak Nam Pho), Suphan Buri, Ratchaburi, Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya, Chon Buri (Pattaya), Nakhon Ratchasima (Korat), Songkhla (Hat Yai), Phuket and Trang.​

******************

source


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*Chinese New Year a holiday in South*
January 11, 2012










*The Cabinet yesterday agreed to mark Chinese New Year Day on January 23 as a public holiday for Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat and Satun, deputy government spokesman Anusorn Eiamsa-ard said.*

It is the first move ever to recognise Chinese New Year as an official holiday in the region, giving the ethnic Chinese in the four southernmost provinces the equity and respect for their cultural uniqueness, he said.

source


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

> celebrations will be held during January 19 to 29 in the Thai capital and 11 other provinces with significant Thai-Chinese communities


believe there are far more than 11 provinces holding such events, here in Chanthaburi it is a huge event, looking forward to the celebrations. Drums and dragons!


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a lovely celebration in Thailand. I landed in Rama 4 road many years ago never seen or heard of Chinese new year before, I was staying at the Mandarin Hotel, one morning I woke up thinking world war three had broken out it was ok only fire crackers, that morning I was going for a trip to the Kings palace, I remember as I never made it that far as the taxi took me through China town wish I was there now. Hope very one has a good new year.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Good info for us tourists too. Thanks Song_Si.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Two acrobatic groups and a dance troupe from China will be flown in to showcase many spectacular shows at three of central Bangkok's shopping venues during the Chinese New Year.















Events at _Siam Paragon, Siam Centre_, and _CentralWorld_

Details - dates and times here

*Admission to all shows is free of charge.*


----------

